# Prefered Hood lights



## Piranha Lord (Feb 20, 2003)

When i was reading my piranaha book, it was mentioning the best lights to use for them was Daylight and Full-spectrum. I couldn't find those names at my pet store. I did see names like Pro glo, plant glo, reef glo

and on its on section was "new" light section had abotu 5 different choices. I had time to take a second to look at one and it said good for plants and something else. I guess I should have read more but i seemed to consumed in finding exactly what the book said. Any other top prefered light brands?


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

i have power-glo on my 55.


----------



## Piranha Lord (Feb 20, 2003)

yah are they nice? 
which one gives off a soft pleasing light? and which are heathliest for the fish?


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

aquaglows are nice too
...are you going to be having plants? if so ones that require plenty of light?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

aquaglows look nice i like them, i am still unsure what i am goin to use on my 8 foot long tank


----------

